# Controlling (BBW, WG, Hypnosis)



## Ghostly-Spectre (Jul 26, 2015)

*Controlling*
by Ghostly-Spectre, aka T.F. Wright

A hypnosis class allows a woman to have control of her friend of whom she's always been jealous.​

*Chapter One:*

“Close your eyes,” Simon instructed, as he surveyed his class. The small group of mostly women complied, bowing their heads on the thatch mat in deep meditation. He studied their faces intently, deciding which pupil to select with great care.

Katie’s face was the least relaxed - her brow was furrowed and her eyelids fluttered, as though in a dream. Her face was cute, but her mousy brown hair was just a little plain, and the meditation robes made it obvious she was carrying an extra 15 pounds. Her slightly rounded shoulders visibly shook as she struggled to remain calm.

Simon walked as silently as he could and placed a piece of paper on her lap. He commanded his pupils to open their eyes, and concluded the session. Katie didn’t notice the note at first - but she caught it fluttering to the ground when she stood up. “See me in my office,” it read. She groaned a little, and then reluctantly made her way to Simon’s office.

“What’s this about?” she called out to Simon as she opened the door. The room was adorned with dark, gothic art and candles encased in skull shaped holders. She was taken aback by the ambiance, but continued forward.

“Shut the door,” Simon replied, and Katie did as she was told.

“Look, I’m thinking about quitting. I’ve taken three hypnotism classes and I’ll done is try to meditate and relax!” Katie said, feeling frustrated.

“Are you upset because you are unable to relax? One must know thyself before one can know another,” Simon said, his eyes staring directly into Katie’s.

“This just wasn’t what I was expecting,” Katie said, feeling a little uncomfortable. A plush looking chair sat in the middle of the room, and Katie lowered herself into it, though she fidgeted nervously.

“That’s why I asked to see you,” he said. “I know you’re struggling, and I want to help.”

“Ok,” Katie said with a long sigh. “What do you want me to do?”

“Why did you really take this class?” Simon asked, probing. Her mind was so open, so frail. It would be almost trivially easy for him to enter.

“I...” Katie began, but the words stuck in her throat. When she signed up, she said she wanted in increase her confidence, but that wasn’t exactly the truth. For some reason, though, looking right into Simon’s seductive eyes, she didn’t feel comfortable lying to him again. The truth, though, was embarrassing.

She found herself unable to break free from the eye contact, and the words came tumbling out of her mouth. “My best friend, Jennifer. She’s always showing me up. I just wanted to be able to do something she couldn’t, for once,” Katie said, almost stuttering with nerves.

“I see,” Simon cooed. “You’d do anything, give anything, not to be &#8216;showed up’ by your friend, is that right?”

“Yes,” Katie said, as her comfort level slowly increased. “Anything.”

“I think you took this class for a good reason, Katie,” Simon said as Katie’s eyes glazed over. “I’m going to help you with hypnosis and give you what you want. Everything you could ever want.”

“You will?” Katie asked as her vision started to blur.

“Oh yes,” Simon whispered. “But first, allow yourself to relax just a little bit more...”

*Chapter Two:*

The next day, Katie showed up for work feeling far more confident than usual, though she couldn’t place why. She remembered a relaxing session at her hypnotism class, but couldn’t recall exactly why she had enjoyed herself there.

Her newfound sense of calm and confidence, however, did not last long. Soon, Katie heard the firm’s manager making an announcement.

“Everyone, I wanted to let you know we’ve come to a decision on our new partner. Congratulations, Jennifer!” Thunderous applause echoed over the cubicles, and Jennifer rose from her little cube to shake hands with the boss.

Katie’s ears burned. She had been in contention for that partner slot for months. She and Jennifer both started at the company three years ago, on the same day.

Jennifer had been Katie’s best friend since kindergarten, though they had a long running rivalry. Katie studied Jennifer’s form as she pretended to act surprised to get her promotion in front of the office and remembered all the times her friend had bested her.

Katie tried to take pride in her looks, but she knew that Jennifer had always been the pretty one. She was always a few pounds thinner, her hair was a natural shade of blonde, and her breasts were a bit more obvious. She had always had a slightly better GPA, a boyfriend from a better family, and now a better job at their work.

On most days, Katie wouldn’t have been able to see Jennifer, and would have been content watching bad movies with a pint of ice cream and crying herself to sleep. Today, though, was different.

“Jennifer, I’m so happy for you!” Katie found herself saying with sickly sweetness. “We have to celebrate tonight!” Her friend eagerly agreed.

After work, the two girls hit the bars, though for some reason, Katie felt compelled to only sip at her drinks. Jennifer, as always, guzzled through her’s, and had to slap away at roving male hands throughout the evening. Katie caught only a few occasional glances - she was convinced it would be more if only she wasn’t sitting next to such a knockout.

As Katie drove Jennifer home, she felt a sense of purpose engulf her, though she couldn’t quite place why. Jennifer was giggling about nothing in particular, and stumbled into her apartment. Though they had, until today at least, had the same salary, Jennifer’s place was significantly more posh. The room was more spacious, the building was closer to the city center, and the furniture was all the top brands. Katie knew much of her livelihood was provided to her by her older, more financially secure boyfriend.

“You don’t feel bad, do you?” Jennifer said through slightly slurred words. “I know you were going for partner, too. You’re my best friend. I don’t want anything to come between us. I never want you to feel jealous of me”

“I don’t want to feel jealous of you either,” Katie said, feeling her heart start to pound. “But I do.”

“You do?” Jennifer asked, as she turned and looked into Katie’s eyes.

“Yes, all the time,” she said, her eyes meeting with her best friend’s. “Some nights I stay up for hours thinking about how envious I am.”

“Well...we should do something about that,” Jennifer said, her voice straining a little with the awkward tension of the moment.

“Yes, I agree,” Katie cooed, her eyes locking into to Katie’s. “Relax, Katie. Relax, my friend.” In her drunken state, Jennifer merely did what she was told and did not question it. She lay back in her thousand dollar sofa and her eyelids fluttered.

“Relax, and let me in...” Katie found herself saying. She wasn’t sure what she was doing or why, but she felt more excited and alive than she had felt in years.

Jennifer said nothing. She stared back at her friend, her eyes glassy, her lips trembling, her mind completely open.

*Chapter Three:*

Katie awoke the next day unsure of what had happened the night before. She remembered drinking with Jennifer, but little afterwards. She had such strange dreams, though - but as she tried to recall them, they faded away.

At work, Jennifer was moving boxes to her new office. With each shuffle of papers and slamming of her new door, Katie’s ear’s burned. Even worse, Katie soon learned that Jennifer would be getting her own intern!

“I wish someone would bring me some coffee,” she thought to herself as Jennifer walked past, her head held high and proud as her intern followed closely behind with a Mocha in his hand. Katie glumly lowered gaze to her desk and dutifully began her assignments for the day.

A few minutes later, though, Katie’s number crunching train of thought was interrupted by a coffee cup being placed on her desk. Katie glanced up, and was surprised to see Jennifer’s smiling face.

“What’s this?” Katie asked, feeling puzzled.

“It’s a Cappuccino - your favorite coffee drink, right?” Jennifer asked. Katie nodded blankly in reply. “You looked down today, and...I don’t know, I just thought someone ought to get you a coffee. A pick me up, you know.”

“Yeah...thanks,” Katie replied. “I guess that’s what interns are good for, right?”

“I got it for you,” Jennifer said. “Can’t let these interns do everything, can I?”

“No, I guess not...” Katie said, her voice trailing off. “Thanks again.”

“No problem, what are friends for?” Jennifer said, still smiling. “Anything else I can do for you?”

“Well...now that you ask...” Katie hesitated, thinking to herself. This was completely out of character for Jennifer - especially on a day when she was being promoted. She never went out of her way for her friend like this - what else could she ask for? Sugar? Cream? A kiss on the cheek? Katie was always used to doing things for Jennifer, not the other way around, it felt so strange...

Before Katie could open her mouth and finish her request, Jennifer turned around and purposely walked off.

“Well, that was weird,” Katie said, and tried once again to bring her attention back to work. A few moments later, though, she was distracted by the distinctive sound of a sugar packet being torn in two.

Katie did not turn to face the noise, feeling too shocked. She couldn’t believe it, but then she heard the plastic lid being pulled from her drink, followed by the crunching of a tiny cream container. Katie kept facing her monitor, not believing what was happening.

The next things she knew, she felt tresses of hair brushing up against her ear, and then soft lips pressing against her cheek for a brief moment.

“Have a great day, Katie,” Jennifer said, then turned around and walked back to her new office.

Even when Katie found the courage to taste her coffee and enjoyed the taste of cream and sugar, she still didn’t believe it. Only when she took out her makeup mirror and saw the red outline of lips on her round cheek did she accept that it had happened. Jennifer had done exactly as she had asked. Katie had not spoken, and Jennifer had asked no questions - she had simply obeyed.

Katie was about to remove the smudge, but decided to leave the lipstick mark - proof that it had really happened.

*Chapter Four:*

The next day, Katie and Jennifer both attended a meeting with a client. It was the first such meeting in which Jennifer was Katie’s superior, and Katie felt her ears burn. She had run point with this client for months, and now she was expected to merely listen and nod while Jennifer took over.

At the head of the table was her manager. His bald head was focused on Jennifer, as she stood up and talked with her hands. Katie could tell he was checking out how Jennifer’s body fit in her tight pantsuit, and felt furious. Was that why she had been passed up for the job? Katie felt a sudden urge to humiliate the man for picking Jennifer over herself.

She turned towards Jennifer, making eye contact for a few moments. “Swear,” she thought to herself.

“This stock is not just going to rise stratospherically - it’s going to maintain value,” Jennifer said. “This is a big fucking deal,” she said, gesturing towards the chart behind her. For a moment, the room was silent.

“You’re right,” the client agreed, smiling. “This is a big fucking deal!”

Katie shook her head, and then glanced again at Jennifer, who was smiling even brighter. “Talk dirty to the client,” she thought with gritted teeth.

“I’m glad you agree, you bad boy,” Jennifer said, as her face flushed. Katie’s fists clenched, and as she focused on Katie, she kept thinking the word “more” over and over again. “I hope you’re ready for more than your stocks to start rising.”

“Excuse me?” the man said, now clearly feeling a bit more uncomfortable.

“I’m sorry,” Jennifer said, getting more flustered. “I just have to feel your hands all over me. Wait! That’s not what I meant.” Now, the boss was standing up, and he was clearly not amused.

“Jennifer?” he asked sternly. “What’s going on?”

“Oh, great! A threesome! Come join us, I’ll be the meat in our sandwich,” Jennifer purred.

“What’s going on here?” the client demanded as Jennifer started making sexy gestures with her mouth. “I’m leaving.”

“Wait!” the manager called out. “Jennifer, you’re fired. Get out of this meeting and leave the building.”

“But...but...” Jennifer began. “Touch my butt!”

“Security!” the manager barked into his phone, and a few moments later, two men dressed in blue dragged Jennifer away, as she cried and tried to force her lips closed with her hands. She made a series of sexual moans as was pulled out of the meeting.

“I’m terribly sorry about that,” Katie found herself saying. “Jennifer was left by her fiancé recently and she has been going through some emotional problems.”

“Oh,” the client said, sitting down. “You know, my sister went through something like that a couple of years ago.”

“Thanks for being so understanding,” Katie said. “Now, shall we continue where we left off with the presentation?”

~

“Was the story about Jennifer was true or are you just a fast talker?” Katie’s boss asked her as soon as the meeting was over.

“I’m just a fast talker, sir,” Katie replied, beaming.

“That you are. I want to apologize for passing you up for that walking time bomb. How would you like to be our newest partner?”

*Chapter Five:*

Katie beamed with pride at having claimed what was rightfully hers, but felt guilty at having destroyed her friend’s career. What had come over her, and how was she able to do it? It felt wrong, but somehow...too exciting, too tingly to give up.

The next weekend, Katie drove over to Jennifer’s place to check on her. Her boyfriend, William, was there.

“Hey, Katie,” William drawled in his Southern-tinged, husky drawl. William was in his mid 40s and had silvery hair, but inheriting a multi million stake in a tobacco company gave him plenty of time to exercise, so his body looked rock solid. “We were going to take a trip to the beach, want to come?”

“Sure,” Katie said with a long sigh. She had been single for a couple of years, and although older men weren’t her thing, she felt jealous that Jennifer had landed such a catch.

Before they headed to the beach, headed towards William’s mansion to pick up his son, Billy, who had just graduated from high school. Jennifer and Katie stayed in the car alone for a couple of minutes as William quickly ducked inside.

“Got some great news!” Jennifer said as soon as the car door closed. “William told me his brother has an opening in his technical analysis division. If I get the job, it will be more than I was making - even after that promotion!”

Katie twisted her lips into a smile, but inside was gripped by envy and felt a sudden need to control her friend again.

“Good thing you enjoy older guys, lots of benefits,” Katie mumbled.

“I’ve always loved older guys, remember high school?” Jennifer asked, and Katie weakly nodded, thinking about the teachers Jennifer had tried to ensnare. Jennifer didn’t need to sleep with the teachers to get an A, but she had wanted to just for the thrill. “And now you’re right, it’s totally having benefits.”

William and Billy appeared on the driveway a few moments later. William ruffled his son’s hair, and told Billy to wait in the car while he grabbed the sunglasses he forgot in the house.

Billy looked so much like a younger version of his father, it was almost scary. His hair, his eyes, even the way he dressed was similar. Also like his father, he happened to have a thing for Jennifer. She and Katie had noticed he always seemed shy and embarrassed when Jennifer came into the room. It was harmless and cute, and natural in a way. What else was a teenage boy going to think when his father brings home a 29 year old girlfriend with a smoking hot body?

Katie had a sudden desire to try to control Jennifer once again. She could feel aroused just thinking about what she could do to alter her life. Katie tried to look away, tried to hold out until Billy’s dad returned. But the more she tried to ignore the impulse, the stronger it became. Soon, she was unable to resist.

“Jennifer, you don’t like older men,” she thought to herself, while looking into Jennifer’s eyes through the rear view mirror.

Jennifer’s face scrunched up in confusion, as if to say, “I don’t?”

“You can’t stand older men,” Katie continued mentally. “You only like men...boys...at least 10 years younger than you. You have all sorts of kinky fantasies about younger guys. In fact, sometimes, when you see a young guy, you just can’t help yourself. You have to have him.”

Jennifer glanced at Billy, who was sitting next to her in the back seat, and her face started to flush. She frantically turned towards Katie, her face twisted in fear.

“Do it,” Katie thought as she started into her eyes. “Let go.”

“Billy, you don’t look very comfortable,” Jennifer began. “Why don’t you sit on my lap?”

He didn’t need to be told twice. His first instinct was to immediately move, without even taking off his seat belt. After that failed, he winced a little, removed the belt, and sat on top of Jennifer’s long legs.

“That’s much better, isn’t it?” Jennifer said in a slow, sultry voice as she let her fingers play with his wavy locks. Her lips moved a little towards Billy’s ear. “Who’s your mommy?” she whispered, before her tongue started to circle his earlobe.

Billy turned around, Jennifer wrapped her arms around the back of his neck, and the two began to kiss with all the reckless abandon of a porno flick. Just then, Katie saw the front door opening, and William headed back toward the car with his sunglasses.

Katie tried to say something, or even to think instructions to Jennifer as her boyfriend slowly approached the car. But she didn’t want to bring her friend back to normal - she wanted Jennifer to get caught.

William stared, slack jawed, as his girlfriend hungrily kissed his son. For what seemed like an eternity, he simply watched in disbelief. Just as Jennifer was starting to reach under Billy’s shirt, William pulled the car door open and started screaming.

“Get out, get away from my son!” William bellowed. Billy turned and ran out of the car, past his father and back into the house.

“Wait,” Jennifer said to William as both she and Katie exited the car, “I don’t know what came over me. It will never happen again.”

“Damn straight. I never want to see you around here again,” he spat at Jennifer. “We’re through.”

*Chapter Six:*

Early the next day, Katie awoke to frantic pounding on her front door. Jennifer was there, standing next to several suitcases.

“William said he’s not going to help me with my rent anymore,” she sobbed. “I don’t have a place to go. I’m sorry to show up like this, Katie - you’re my best friend...”

“Don’t you worry, you stay as long as you like,” Katie said, as she leaned over and gave Katie a hug. Normally, Katie valued her privacy. She and Jennifer and roomed together in college, and didn’t much enjoy the experience.

At first, she tried to rationalize her offer to let her friend stay by thinking about her culpability. “I got her into this mess,” Katie thought to herself, “It’s the least I can do.”

“It’s not your fault,” Jennifer said. “Don’t blame yourself.”

As Jennifer started unpacking, though, Katie wondered if there was another reason to say yes. With Jennifer living under her roof, she could fall further under her spell. She could change her in any way she wanted and be watchful of the results 24/7.

Or at least, she would be if she had the time. With her new responsibilities at the company, she barely had any time for herself. Katie frequently worked long nights, though even then she usually arrived home before Jennifer.

“Where were you?” Katie asked a few nights later, after Jennifer arrived home past 2 am.

“At college bar downtown,” Jennifer replied through slurred words. “I got the number of this law student. He says he’s 23, but he looked 19. He was so cute.”

Katie paused, feeling pleased that her hypnotic suggestion was already still at work. Yet, she felt irritated that she could go out and work hard all day, while Jennifer was out having drinks with good looking college guys. She eyed Jennifer’s skimpy dress, which showed off her lithe body, and felt another pang of envy. She might be employed one, but in the eyes of men, her friend was still the cute one.

At least, for now, Katie thought. “I’m hungry - what did you have for dinner?” Katie asked.

“Oh, just a salad earlier,” Jennifer said. “I’ve gotta keep up my girlish figure,” she said with a little hip shimmy.

“Well I didn’t get to eat dinner at the office, so I’m starving. I hate to eat alone, so I’m sure you’ll be able to join me for a few bites,” Katie said, making it sound more like an order than a suggestion.

“Sure, why not,” Jennifer said as she flopped on the sofa. “Anything good on TV?” as she clicked the remote. A cheesy weight loss show was on.

“How fitting,” Katie said to herself. She boiled a pot of water, and then pulled out three boxes of macaroni and cheese. Once the noodles were ready, she emptied the cheese packets over them.

“What’s it say next? Add milk or butter?” Katie looked in her refrigerator. “Skim milk - damn,” she said, before spotting the half & half she used sparingly for her morning coffee. For good measure, she also took out a stick of butter and a big bag of shredded cheese she used to make quesadillas. Katie uncorked a bottle of cheap white wine, took a few generous swings right from the bottle, and got to work cooking.

She dumped all of the ingredients into the large put and then stirred vigorously with a large wooden spoon. The result was so thick and rich, just mixing it was causing her arm to ache.

“Smells delicious,” Jennifer called out, as she giggled at a hefty girl struggling to fit into a pair of jeans on TV. “What are we having?”

“Mac and cheese,” Katie said, as she poured the calorie laden concoction into two large bowls, and then brought them over to the TV.

Upon seeing the heaping portion of cheesy noodles, Jennifer’s face blanched. “You know that’s not on my carb list,” Jennifer complained.

“Carbs are the least of your worries in this dish, baby,” Katie thought to herself.

“What? You think there’s something else wrong with it?” Jennifer asked.

“Damn, I forgot she can hear me,” Katie thought again.

“Of course I can hear you, I’m right here,” Jennifer said, her eyes still glued to the TV.

For a moment, Katie panicked - what was she doing? Manipulating her friend? Hypnotizing her? Changing her out of spite - or maybe just for the thrill?

Katie’s eyes drifted towards the TV, as some poor woman with a large beer belly tried to prevent it showing in her dress. The task was, of course, completely futile.

“Haha, I’m glad I’ll never be like that,” Jennifer said of the woman’s plight.

Katie felt her mind start shifting. She just had to feel the rush of Jennifer being under her power, and being proved wrong. Just a few bites...

“Eat up,” she said as she handed her friend the giant calorie bomb in a bowl. Katie nibbled in a much smaller portion for herself - as evidence by the 15 pounds of flab clinging to her body, she could never say no to rich tasting foods. The cheesy, greasy noodles were delicious, which helped assuage her guilty conscious a little.

Jennifer complied, and started to eat a few bites. “Oh really tasty, thanks Katie. But you know I can’t finish this whole thing.”

“Why not?” Katie asked.

“Well,” Jennifer started, but her mouth was full, “I can’t totally break my diet. I might end up looking like - well, like you. No offensive of course,” she hastily added, “but there are mirrors in this house. You know what I’m talking about.”

Katie’s ears burned. “Keep eating,” she said, staring deeply into her friend’s eyes.

“I’m eating, I’m eating,” Jennifer replied, as she slowly slurped down a few more noodles, “but you know this is a rare thing for me. And I’ll hit the gym twice as long tomorrow to make up for this. Some of us have to have discipline.”

“Eat more,” Katie said out loud, wishing she could shut her friend up.

“I am eating more,” Jennifer said, still only eating a small portion each bite.

“Like this,” Katie said, digging her spoon into the cheesy concoction, lifting up a huge mountain of food, and shoving it right into Jennifer’s gaping mouth.

“That’s right,” Katie thought, maintaining eye contact. “Shovel it down your gullet. Bites so big you can’t talk to me about how skinny you are. So big you can’t talk about anything.” Jennifer complied, taking comically big bites until the bowl was empty.

“I’m so full,” she said at last.

“But the pot isn’t empty,” Katie said. “Go get more.”

“Ok,” Jennifer said nervously.

“Just bring the pot over, forget the bowl. And eat using the wooden spoon,” Katie ordered, and Jennifer did as she was told.

“I feel like such a pig,” Jennifer said before she sat back down on the sofa and continued to gorge.

“Get used to it,” Katie said. “You love eating fattening, rich, tasty foods. You have a sweet tooth. You have no willpower. You hate dieting.”

“Are you describing me or you?” Jennifer asked with a smirk between bites. Katie felt her blood boil.

“I’m talking about you. You love binge eating.” Katie stated. She got up and unhitched the middle of Jennifer’s dress, exposing her formerly flat, now slightly distended belly. “You love eating until that thing is sticking out so far, you look like you’re carrying twins.”

Katie turned back to the TV, and continued. “You love watching weight loss TV shows while you’re eating - you see yourself turning into one of those fat slobs with a mixture of shame and delight.”

“Sounds kinda fun,” Jennifer giggled, accepting her new reality readily.

“Oh, it’s fun all right,” Katie said. “No more college bars. Most nights, you fall asleep in front of the TV, one hand busy shoving your face full of junk food, the other buried in your panties,” Katie said, thinking about how she had spent her time during several lonely nights in college.

“But I want to meet boys,” she said. “Where I am supposed to find young cub meat?”

“Let me take care of that. Besides, you are too shy to flirt with random guys. I’ll set up your dates from now on,” Katie said. Jennifer merely nodded, and kept shoveling down the macaroni and cheese. Before long, her belly was really did look like she was in the early stages of pregnancy.

Katie stared at her friend - face full of cheese and grease, her dress uncinched, her big belly sticking out, her fingers nervously fiddling with the elastic band of her underwear. All because of her. She felt incredibly aroused by the power she had.

“Good girl,” she said when Jennifer finished off the last of the pot. She sat down on the sofa with her friend and gently stroked the curve of her bulging belly. “You’re going to grow nice and big.”


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre (Jul 26, 2015)

*Chapter Seven:*

The next day, Katie asked her friend to join her in the bathroom.

“Strip off your clothes,” Katie said, making direct eye contact with Jennifer through the mirror. “I want to keep a record of this.”

Jennifer shrugged and complied. There was a residual bump on her tummy from last night’s meal, but her body was otherwise just the way it always was - lean and taught. With Jennifer’s diamond shaped face, and spritely figure, she could have been a model.

Katie pulled off her own clothes, revealing love handles that were a tad larger than she liked and softer upper arms than Jennifer’s. Katie’s slightly bigger breasts were her only consolation, but her boobs weren’t what she would describe as cute. One of her breasts had a large blue vein running down it, and both sagged just slightly with their extra weight.

She took out a camera, wanting to grab evidence of what was to come. She stared at Jennifer’s nude body hard, licking her lips, almost trembling with lust as she thought about how much her friend’s body would soon change. And over the next few weeks, under Katie’s watchful eye, Jennifer’s body grew.

Whenever Katie returned from work, Jennifer was always there waiting for her, usually in an oversized tank top and her underwear. Often she’d be working on a massive mountain of cheeseburgers, or an extra large pizza, or a baker’s dozen donuts. She’d often top it off with a gallon of ice cream and caramel syrup. Sometimes she’d just squirt the syrup directly into her mouth, getting some on her rounding face and a causing a little to drizzle down to her shirt and growing cleavage. Jennifer’s belly kept growing and growing. Soon, it was the size of that fateful evening before she started stuffing it. Her thick thighs jiggled every time she got up, and her widening hips and ass turned every pair of underwear she owned into a thong.

Katie spent many a night watching TV and laughing with Jennifer. Since her friend had lost her ability to flirt and didn’t leave the house as often, she never felt jealous, and that meant she never felt closer. Plus, seeing the changes she was causing up close caused a thrill to go up her spine.

A few months later, the changes were drastic. Katie had taken a picture every week and was storing them in a notebook. At night, when she was unable to sleep, she’d flip through the pictures, watching Jennifer transform into “the fat one” before her eyes, and she’d become aroused beyond belief, knowing that Jennifer was only doing what she had hypnotized her to do.

Saturday was picture day, and it was clear from the look on Jennifer’s face that she wasn’t keen on complying.

“It’s picture day, and you know what that means,” Katie commanded. Earlier she had considered just instructing Jennifer to enjoy picture day, but had decided against it. Knowing it was embarrassing just made it sweeter.

Katie removed her own clothes first, and winced just a little. Having all that rich food in the house certainly hadn’t done her any favors. But what was she supposed to do when Jennifer brought home 13 donuts? She had always had one - or two. But she had taken Jennifer’s gym membership (after she had informed her friend that she hated working out, of course,) and she had tried to tone up as best she could.

The results weren’t too bad. Her legs were a bit shapelier, though they were thicker. Her breasts had gone up a cup size and the added weight made them sink a tad lower on her chest. With the right wonder bra, though, they looked large and perky, and drew attention away from the small spare tire around her waist. Her arms were a tad beefier, but when she flexed, she could see a little muscle definition. Her already puffy cheeks had become a tad softer, but when she smiled (with newly whitened teeth) she had cute dimples. And the expensive makeup she could now afford made her face look warm and vibrant.

Jennifer, however, looked drastically different. Her weight had shot up so quickly that she had surpassed Katie a long time ago. Her angular face and jaw had vanished under a double chip and round cheeks, which were a bit greasy looking, and without any makeup. She wasn’t smiling, but Katie could tell that all the sweets were having an impact on her formerly perfect smile.

Her hair was matted and un-styled and her clothes were stained with food splatters. Her arms were very husky, and shook whenever she waved. Her thighs were touching toward her ever-broadening hips, and her butt was much roomier. Her smaller, perky tits had exploded into large, heavy breasts that started from the side of her body and hung low on her chest. Jennifer’s largest new feature, though, was her belly. It stuck out in front of her in one, large curve, like a pregnant woman’s, even when she wasn’t eating. It was so large that when Jennifer looked down, she couldn’t even see her crotch.

“Wow,” Katie said, eying her formerly thin friend up and down. “You’ve changed a lot.” She took the picture, and then put the camera down for a moment. “Incredible...” she said with a whistle. She slapped Jennifer’s big gut with her hand, causing it to jiggle like jell-o. She even stood behind her and cupped her friend’s larger, sagging breasts.

“So soft,” Katie murmured into Jennifer’s ear. “Like water balloons.”

“Are you done?” Jennifer asked, though she didn’t move to try to stop Katie.

“Hey, when was the last time anybody touched you?” Katie asked. “You ought to appreciate this,” she added as she traced the lines of her friend’s new backfat.

“It has been a long time,” Jennifer complained wistfully. “Do you think any young guys would even want to?”

“Some guys like bigger, older women,” she said as she smacked Jennifer’s round rump, causing it to shake wildly. “I have a cousin, actually, who once told me that was his preference. Big mamas, I think he called &#8216;em.”

“Tell me more,” Jennifer said, starting to feel excited. “How old is he?”

“Just turned 18, actually,” Katie replied.

“Oh wow, I’m already loving this,” Jennifer said. “What’s he like? A football player on scholarship? An aspiring law student?”

Katie let out a low chuckle. “Not exactly. He’s a math major, and a big nerd.”

Jennifer’s mouth crinkled into a little frown.

“What’s the matter? Even though you’re almost 12 years older than him, 3 inches taller, and you’re so much heavier, you think you’re too good for my little cousin?” Katie asked angrily. “I think you’re the perfect match.”

“You do?” Jennifer asked, feeling confused.

“Of course,” Katie replied. “He’s a nerd, you’re a nerd.”

“I’m a nerd?” Jennifer repeated.

“Yes, you are. Matter of fact, later today you’re going to get rid of your contacts, and pick up some thick black glasses. You’re going to start watching Star Trek re-runs, playing World of Warcraft, and reading comic books - though you’ll condescendingly refer to them as &#8216;graphic novels’ when people ask,” Katie said, looking into Jennifer’s eyes. Katie could feel her skin tingle with excitement at what was to come. “Do that for a month and I think you and cousin Todd will hit it off great.”

*Chapter Eight:*

“I know it’s not easy for you to flirt, but Todd’s very shy,” Katie instructed Jennifer a month later. “He’ll be happy if you are your usual nerdy self. And be forward, if you can. Guys that like older girls appreciate it if they can take the initiative.”

“I’m so excited,” Jennifer said with a squeal. “This is my first date in forever.”

Jennifer met Todd at an old fashioned diner at the mall. Katie pretended to excuse herself, but hid at a nearby bench to spy on how the date was going.

Todd was short and scrawny, with a boyish face that made him look younger than he was, which she was sure was causing Jennifer to go wild - all thanks to changes she had made months before. He had an overbite, a high nasal voice, and quite a few freckles dotting his pale skin. His red curly hair sat on top of his head in an unruly mess. But Jennifer greeted his arrival with a wide grin, and the two shared a large chocolate shake to start. Later Todd ordered a cheeseburger, while Jennifer ordered two. Todd couldn’t finish his, so he traded away half of his burger for Jennifer’s pickle. They let out loud, nerdy laughs about some joke Katie couldn’t make out, and stared into each other’s glasses longingly.

Katie eventually left and returned to the apartment, but a short while later Todd and Jennifer were there too.

“Todd has this great idea - we were having such a great time, let’s see if we can watch all the Lord of the Rings extended editions back to back without falling asleep?” Jennifer said.

“Sounds like a blast,” Katie said half heartedly.

“Thanks for saying we could go to your place,” Todd said to Jennifer. “This is a lot bigger than the freshman dorms.”

Jennifer excused herself to grab a 2 liter soda bottle, and as soon as she was in the kitchen, she whispered to Katie.

“Thanks for setting us up, he’s so dreamy,” Jennifer said through a giggle.

An hour later, Katie checked in on how the evening was going. Todd was sitting on Jennifer’s wide lap, and they were both munching on popcorn while watching the movie. Jennifer was gently running her fingers through Todd’s hair in an affectionate way, and Todd was laying back, his head nestled in the divide between Jennifer’s soft, massive melons. A look of pure contentment was on his face.

A little while later, Katie saw Jennifer slowly stroking Todd’s freckled cheek. Todd leaned into her hand and sighed with appreciation. With her other hand, she ran her fingers across Todd’s shirt, giving his nipple a little pinch.

Todd turned around on her lap, looking up at Jennifer expectantly. Jennifer wrapped her arm around his thin neck, and ever so slowly pulled him in close for a kiss. The two rolled around on the sofa, cuddling. Jennifer ended up on top, her heavy body pinning his as they kissed.

Katie thought about how happy they looked, and then thought about how she had engineered everything, starting with getting her friend fired, then dumped, then fattened up. Along the way she had reversed what kind of man she liked, and changed her friend a party girl into a nerd. She had been so consumed with envy and the thrill each change seemed to give her that she hasn’t thought how she could do this, or why, or whether it was right.

She wandered to the refrigerator, hoping for a late night snack - but of course, Jennifer had emptied it earlier. Katie grabbed a bottle of water, but with Jennifer’s greasy fingers, everything in the fridge was a little harder to grasp, and it fell from her hands to the floor.

As Katie bent down to pick it up, she spotted a note just under the fridge. It was a long overdue reminder to attend her hypnosis class. Of course! That was what happened. She must have succeeded in learning hypnosis, but somehow didn’t remember it. Perhaps she was hypnotized herself? She felt a pang of fear - she didn’t want to lose her newfound powers. But she felt upset that she had lost her own will, and compromised her friend’s in the process.

*Chapter Nine:*

The next day, Katie ordered Jennifer into the car, and drove to the hypnosis class. A session was just breaking up, and Katie and Jennifer walked into Simon’s dimly lit office. This time, two chairs were across from the desk. Simon was sitting in his chair, waiting for them.

“I’ve been expecting you two,” Simon said as the two girls entered the room.

“You hypnotized me,” Katie shouted. “You made me change my friend.”

“He did?” Jennifer asked, confused.

“And?” Simon replied. “What seems to be the problem?”

“You never asked my permission,” Katie said. “And you certainly didn’t ask Jennifer’s. This isn’t right.”

“But it was fun, wasn’t it?” Simon said.

“That’s not the point,” Katie said, her face flushing.

“Katie, you are a born hypnotist. You can enter someone’s mind and control them with great ease. I just gave you an incentive to use that power? Would you really want to give up that incentive - or to give up the power?”

“I don’t know,” Katie admitted. “But what about Jennifer? Look what you’ve made me do to her,” Katie said, as she brought out the binder of photos.

“Very impressive,” Simon complimented her as he perused the photos of Jennifer’s fattening. “Jennifer, Katie is right. We never did ask your permission. I could change you back in a moment.”

“You could?” Jennifer replied quizzically.

“Well, I could undo what Katie did to your mind. But you’d still have to work off all that fat on your own. I might be able to hypnotize, but I don’t work miracles,” Simon replied.

“Do it,” Katie said. “It’s what’s best for her.”

“Is that right?” Simon asked. “Jennifer, do you want to go back to the way you were?”

Jennifer was about to say yes, but she hesitated, nervously chewing at her lower lip.

Simon looked at the two girls, so full of indecision. In a moment, he could hypnotize them, enter their minds, and make them say whatever he wanted. But he didn’t. Where would the challenge be in that? He wanted to see if what he had set in motion months ago was enough to self-perpetuate. Was his plan so strong that even now, in their moment of confronting him, they couldn’t even ask him to change anything? Was he so in control that he didn’t even need to lift a finger to maintain it?

“Would you want to date a man like William again?” Katie asked her friend. “You used to like older guys, remember?”

“I do,” Jennifer said. “But I had so much fun with Todd last night. I don’t want to give him up.”

Simon smiled. “I see. So you enjoy being a fat, nerdy cougar?”

“Yes. I mean, I wasn’t sure before why I changed so quickly, but...I’m happy now. I wouldn’t want someone to take my love of desserts or young guys away from me,” Jennifer answered reluctantly.

“Katie? What about you?”

“I feel a bit better about what I’ve done knowing Jennifer is happy, but I fear I may have done it for the wrong reasons. Maybe I should just give it up,” she replied.

“You helped one person - think about what your powers could do for another? Imagine, yourself, hypnotizing anyone you wanted, changing their lives as you saw fit,” Simon answered.

Katie felt herself becoming incredibly aroused by the thought of the power she could have. Who was she kidding? She could never resist being in control.

“It would feel amazing,” Katie said. “You’re right - I think I was born to do this.”

“Good girl,” Simon thought to himself.

“Thanks,” Katie thought in reply, looking into his eyes.

*THE END*

Did you enjoy this story? Read more of my stories on my site, My Transformations.


----------



## ShammyBoy (Jul 28, 2015)

Fantastically dark, darker than what gets posted here normally nowadays.


----------



## Ghostly-Spectre (Jul 28, 2015)

ShammyBoy said:


> Fantastically dark, darker than what gets posted here normally nowadays.



Thanks for the feedback! Let me know if you like any of the other stories on my site.


----------



## John Smith (Mar 10, 2016)

The novel is dark, gloomy, extasically outbreathing... that's could been, who knows, a really fantastic Sci-Fi thriller novel if widely published...?

Envoyé de mon SM-G386W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

